# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Neoline X-COP 9100s – первый в мире гибрид с международной радарной платформой

## Labs

*
Минск, 1* *октября* *2018 г.* – Компания Neoline, разработчик и производитель широкого спектра инновационной автомобильной электроники, представляет новый гибрид X-COP 9100s. Отличительная особенность устройства – наличие специальной платформы для обнаружения радаров не только в Беларуси и странах Европы, но и по всему миру.
*Незаметная установка.* При установке гибрида на лобовом стекле за зеркалом заднего вида  устройство практически незаметно снаружи. Питание подключается непосредственно в компактное крепление с активной зарядкой Smart Click Plus.
*Видеомодуль.* Благодаря многолинзовому стеклянному объективу, мощному процессору Ambarella и матрице Sony с высокой светочувствительностью модель обеспечивает качественную съемку с высокой детализацией в разрешении Full HD. 
Автоматический «Ночной режим» повышает детализацию затемненных участков на видео и уменьшает засветы от фар и фонарей.
Специальный кабель Neoline Fuse Cord 3 pin, входящий в комплект поставки, позволяет подключить устройство к электросети автомобиля для автоматического перехода в парковочный режим после отключения  зажигания. Устройство начнет съемку в случае срабатывания G-сенсора или обнаружения движения в кадре.
*
Радарный модуль.* Устройство способно обнаруживать все современные мобильные и стационарные радары как Беларуси, России, так и в странах Евросоюза, США и многих других. Neoline X-COP 9100s – это:Первый в мире гибрид с возможностью обнаружения неуловимых комплексов MultaRadar CD и CT. Эти радары обладают уникальной структурой сигнала и требуют наличия специальной платформы для детектирования. В настоящий момент в России представлена модель MultaRadar CD Moving, которая скрытно устанавливается в автомобиль Lada Largus. Для обнаружения комплексов типа MultaRadar в гибриде Neoline X-COP 9100s выделен отдельный M-диапазон, позволяющий безошибочно их идентифицировать.Уникальное устройство с фирменным сверхчувствительным модулем нового поколения EXD Plus. В сочетании с режимом «Турбо» он обеспечивает максимальную дистанцию детектирования радаров (увеличение до 130% по сравнению с обычными радар-детекторами).Первый в Беларуси гибрид с отдельной платформой для детектирования маломощных радаров в диапазоне Ka, например комплексов Multanova6F и Ramer, используемых в Европе. В настоящее время ни один из представленных  в нашей стране гибридов не в состоянии обеспечить эффективное и своевременное предупреждение о комплексах в этом диапазоне.Таким образом, Neoline X-COP 9100s надежно выявляет любые радары в диапазонах K, M и Ka. Устройство также содержит особые настройки подбора частот для радаров разных стран для наиболее эффективного обнаружения настоящих сигналов радаров и уменьшения ложных срабатываний. Доступны специальные настройки для Беларуси, России, Европы, США, Израиля, Турции, стран СНГ и Ближнего Востока.
Пользователь всегда может отключить звуковые и голосовые оповещения благодаря наличию запатентованной функции Motion Control, для этого достаточно провести рукой в 10-15 см от экрана устройства.
*
Отключение радарного модуля.* Neoline X-COP 9100s обладает высокоэффективной защитой против RDD устройств Spectre 4 и Spectre Elite, предназначенных для обнаружения радар-детекторов и широко распространенных в Европе.
В то же время разработчики учли особенности законодательства разных стран:  радарный блок может быть легко отключен простым движением руки и устройство продолжит работу в виде GPS-информатора. 
*
Фильтр* *Z**-сигнатур.* Фирменная разработка компании Neoline значительно уменьшает количество ложных срабатываний от систем контроля слепых зон автомобилей, станций сотовых сетей, автоматических дверей с датчиками движения и т.д. В то же время отсутствует ошибочное блокирование сигналов от настоящих радаров.
*
Уникальная GPS-база.* Впервые в гибрид встроена база радаров и камер всего мира, включающая Беларусь, Россию, СНГ, Европу, США, Израиль, Ближний Восток, Турцию, Австралию и многие другие страны. Она  пополняется еженедельно и содержит более сотни тысяч комплексов. 
Гибрид Neoline X-COP 9100s уже доступен в Беларуси по рекомендованной розничной цене 799.99 белорусских рублей.

----------

